# Stop Smoking/Emotional Recovery CDs



## 17460

Hi Marilyn, How are we coming along with the Stop Smoking and Emotional Recovery CDs from Mike? Thanks!


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hi IM - We are very close - I will let everyone here know when we are good to go - just one final bit to do, and I will be speaking with Mike shortly re that last bit - won't be long now!


----------



## 20250

Tell Mike to HURRY! Cough, gag, hack


----------



## 20250

Hello again Marilyn. Hope all is well with you and your family. I just visited Mike's new site to check up on his smoking CDs.http://tlrltd.com/stopping-smoking.htmSo, Are we there Yet?







He's getting closer.Thanks


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Site not officially finished yet, tho it is live - I believe they are finishing up development of the on site order/shopping cart, he is or already has proofed the masters recordings and then there is the duplication and packaging - I think he needs to get that March date off there! LOL I know he told me they are pretty close as he is having the first lot duped over in the UK and he will be shipping some to me soon - as soon as I know - you guys will too!I might be kinda scarce for a few days, so if I don't get back to you fast enough, email or call me - this is the big grad week.Thanks for your patience! : ) Wont be long now!


----------



## 20250

Thanks Marilyn! I hope you enjoy this week! It'll be so special. Break out the tissues Mom!


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

Graduation, Time for happy tears. Don't bust any buttons with pride.Have funTake careKat


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Thanks you guys- You are all the BEST!!!Thoughts and prayers coming your way, Kat - I posted on the lounge to ya - Keep me in your thoughts and prayers too... going through lots of serious issues as well...Thanks again.. xxx


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hey guys - You can begin to order the Start Afresh non-smoking program on Monday -$55.95 - Includes shipping and Handling - has 4 sessions, 28 day listening schedule.


----------



## 20250

Thanks Marilyn! I'll take 2. I've been bragging Mike's IBS audio tapes up to my brother and told him about these ciggie tapes and he wants a copy too.Yippee. What a year!


----------



## 18204

I ordered a copy as soon as I heard!Can't wait to get started!LaterRobby


----------



## Screamer

Good luck you guys!














I have no doubt the both of you can quit! Keep us updated (maybe post here occasionally?) on how you are going?


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

Hey Robby







Guess your still RVing. I am jealous.







Best of luck you guys on quiting. I won;t lie to ya, it is very hard. But if I can do it anyone can do it. And think of ALL the money you will have. Need any help with getting through it we are here for ya.





















GOOD LUCK I am cheering for you allTake careKat


----------



## Tiss

OK this might sound silly but I need to throw this out to see what you guys think. I am 50 years old and was a heavy smoker from about age 15 to 28 and quit when I was pg with my first baby. Jump ahead 18 years---NO SMOKING AT ALL and then I got into a terrible lawsuit with my ex which pushed me over the edge and I started 'dabbling' in smoking again. It has been 4 years since I started smoking again. I did not get into heavy smoking--at my worst point--before the trial I was smoking about 15 cigs a day but that didn't last but a few weeks. For about a year now I smoke 1 or 2 a day--no joke. I chew a little nicorette gum at night. I need to get off this nicotine completely but have found that this last ciggie or two is just the hardest! I am a fan of Mike's.. I did the IBS tapes about 3 years ago and have been hooked on "toward inner peace" now for months. I wonder if these smoking tapes are geared more toward heavy smokers or if my dependency is so light that it would be a waste of money. I think anything with Mike's voice would be worth the money---it is so dreamy!


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hi Tiss,The program is for anyone who is ready and really wants to quit smoking no matter what their dependency level is. I think it would be a waste of money only if you really didn't want to quit, more than the number of ciggies you still smoke per day. So that is the most important aspect to ask yourself. I am addicted to sweets! Ackk - wish Mike would make a program on that! LOLAnywhoodle, it ultimately lies with you, I guess, I don't think it would be a waste if you are really serious about wanting to stop. Mike used to be a heavy smoker and he started as a young lad, so he used his own methods to quit years ago. I recently had some heavy stress stuff, and my friends said, go listen to Mike's CDs! LOL they know what helps me- I love the Towards Inner Peace and also the Chronic pain one, I use for my abdominal adhesions and I cut down on my pain meds from that..Well, hope you have success no matter what ya decide! And we are all here to support... we are so glad that you did well on the program, it is so important to encourage the others here who are still on their journey!Take care and let us know how it goes..


----------



## Screamer

Tiss I can't really comment on whether the cd's would help or not (besides, our wonderful Marilyn has already answered your questions) but just wanted to say a HUGE good luck














If you've done it before you can quit again! This time you know what to expect. All you need is to really want to do it (and of course Mike talking in your ear is a massive help)







HIJACK







: Marilyn, I was just curious as to whether the chronic pain cd could help with the pain from IBS or whether that is totally covered in the IBS cd's? Also curious as to in the future if you think I may benefit from the Towards Inner Peace, I find it very hard to move away from my old thought patterns despite my D having eased up so incredibly much. TIA for the info







Okay, hijack over, sorry!


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hi Amy! LOL, I am so dim today, I was at first wondering who "Jack" was that you were saying Hi to... bad very bad... my excuse for today is that my filling fell out..Well, you have done the IBS program all the way through once, right? I think for right now, you could consider going through the whole program again formally according to schedule. That should help you get rid of any residual IBS thinking and help with the pain as well. The IBS program does address IBS pain. The chronic pain program is different from the IBS program sessions, and certainly it would also help for IBS pain too - I find one particular session called light count very helpful for my abdominal adhesion pain which isn't IBS, but certainly it would help IBS pain - but for now, give the IBS program another go. Session 3 would be good for you to do on an "as needed" basis for days you have bad pain - just listen to that when it gets bad and see if that helps nip it in the bud.The Towards Inner Peace briefly touches on IBS - and is also designed to address any minor IBS residual issues, but is more for setting other goals either in life or health, that go beyond the IBS. This is a lovely program, but it is not essential to IBS symptom alleviation or further improvement; the IBS Audio Program stands alone for that. But it may be helpful for setting new goals to moving away further from thinking about IBS - but again, the program is designed specifically for that.If your pain is really bad, then let me know, and one of us could ask Mike what he thinks would be best - I know in the past he says what I have just typed out, but after re-doing the program, if you still have those issues, we can ask him -or sooner if ya want to. Just let me know - hope this helps.








xx


----------



## 22194

Hi to all,As I said a few minutes ago on a previous thread, some of you might remember me as "goofygut". Well, it's been awhile since I've had the opportunity to get back to this site and found your stop smoking thread.There is one sure fire way to quit smoking..and I speak from experience! No one _EVER_knew I ever smoked for about 30 years. I had one or two friends who knew but I was never SEEN smoking by anyone. So, I guess you could say I was a closet smoker. I wanted to quit to see if the IBS would stop (which it didn't, but sure did help) but just couldn't do it on my own. I refused to do anything but "cold turkey" since I KNEW that would be the only way. I begged God to take the desire away, told Him I didn't really need to get sick or anything; just make it stop.Well, you know the old joke of : You want to make God laugh? Tell him YOUR plans!! Apparently, the joke was on me. The short version is; not feeling well....just tired and run-down for a couple weeks; 2 days after Thanksgiving of 2004 couldn't breathe at all; emergency room; 11 days in the hospital (you know it's bad when the insurance pays for all that); placed on a floor in room specifically for those who are dieing; four breathing treatments every four hours; 5 weeks of 24 hour oxygen, even at home and 7 weeks off work!!!YUP!! That will cure any urge for a cigarette!! The smell of them now makes me nauseated and I have to get away. It took almost a year to fully recover and my doc said it was only by the grace of God that I did. He didn't really expect me to "make it" when I got to the hospital with a blook oxygen level of 78!! I was told this should rarely go below 95. Fortunately, I work in the psychology field of a hospital in a prison infirmary, so I could frequently go check my O2 level to make sure it stayed up some.Anyway, trust me..Cold Turkey. The day I got out of the hospital was the day the first episode of the first season of "Cold Turkey" started on TV. I believe it was a "Godsend"..honestly. I watched and was so greatful that was out of my life.Do I still want one? Only once or twice in the first couple months I thought about it seriously. Then, I remembered and got scared. If you smoke now, you really, really don't want to go through all of that. I promise. Do whatever it takes to quit and I also promise, if I can do it, anyone can. Every day gets easier after the first week. Even that one is easy if you believe you are dieing.Best Wishes...if I can help I'd be glad to do just that anytime.







Godspeed.Goofygut


----------



## Screamer

Proud Mom (goofygut) I'm sorry you had such a terrible thing happen, although it is great that you quit smoking as a result of it! I had a friend who finally quit thanks to a couple of months of chronic broncitis. She said she had such a hard time breathing with that that she never wanted to get emphasemia!! (sp? typed that 3 times and it still looks wrong today!)Marilyn, lol, sorry to be so confusing! I probably would've read it too and wondered who on earth Jack was. Thanks for the info. I'm doing my 2nd round of the CD's now (am on day one of session 2 tonight if I can figure out how on earth to get the session onto a disk! Plus waiting for hubby to wake up so I can go into the bedroom and get the discs!) so hoping that will help with the pain. I just seem to be having a really bad bout with the pain lately







Hope you get that filling fixed soon with minimal pain!


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Amy - hope you got the pain thing sorted a bit better - but feel free to email Mike if you are getting discouraged, as he may have some specific pointers for you - but I do know I am able to turn down or off my pain for the adhesions via the hypno - and I was put on Valium for that pain!!! So there is definitely hope.The dentist wasn't painful, but an ordeal because the filling next to it fell out while they were doing the other one!! So then they decide to fix that too - no choice - and "while I was there" had an opening for more stuff - so there 2 darn hours - long story - but thanks for asking. Hope you are better today.Goofygut/Proud Mom - Thanks for your encouraging words here as well! They are much appreciated and very helpful.







,


----------



## 20250




----------



## Screamer

Marilyn, yowch! I'm sorry you ended up at the dentist for so long! What an ordeal! Hmm I really should get my backside to mine. He extracted a molar last time I was there but the one on the other side needs to go too and I also have a leftover baby tooth that's getting loose and needs to come out. I can't make myself go though! Hope your gums aren't too sore!







Thanks for the advice, I'll email Mike if I think I need it. For now just continuing on with my hypno







Brett:


----------



## 18204

Hey Brett,Go check your mail, I got the "Start Afresh" CD's today. I will be starting it tomorrow unless you would like me to wait until yours arrive so we can do them together. You know, like the way the girls always go to the bathroom at the same time! Sorry girls, I have not been around much so I had to get a dig in somewhereLaterRob


----------



## 20250

Hi Robby! Marilyn must like you better, I did not get mine yet!!! If you would wait until tomorrow to see if mine come that would be awesome. We'll snuff out together. LOL, I like that dig. Haha


----------



## cookies4marilyn

LOL







- like girls always going to the Ladies' room at the same time - hahaha --- Robby, you CRACK me up! Ya'll know the ONLY reason we go in herds is to gossip about the men we are with! JK...Anywhoodle, Mike sent me a few of these programs from the UK - as the US duplicators aren't doing them yet - but he didn't give me these orders, so he must be having Anne ship them to you directly from the UK - Robby, did yours come from the UK? So Brett, yours must be enroute - if you don't get them soon, email us.So, I guess you guys will want to have a smoking progress/support thread, huh? won't ya? Guess that's OK - Brett can moderate himself if he gets out of hand and starts arguing with himself and Robby can alert him about it! LOLagain - just kidding!


----------



## 20250

We're feeling spunky tonight, eh Marilyn?







It's good that we can rib each other without any hurt feelings. But, If Robby alerts me, I'm going to Vermont and Kidnapping his Itasca







. and maybe take a trip across country in it. First stop... Illinois, then maybe onto St. Luis. OOps, and Indiana, Grant! Time for an IBS party!!


----------



## cookies4marilyn

whoo hoo - sounds like a plan! We should meet up some place - it would be a hoot! love the camper "smiley" - we are all grilling some good "eats"! LOL - do you remember the olden days when they had that atop a restaurant= just the word "Good Eats" - old, very old - from the hippie era! Groovy!Oh, and by the way - don't use the word "spunky" in the UK -







he he he.... very naughty! Of course, we name our pets Spunky over here!







xx


----------



## Screamer

Lol, what is it about women and the loo?!?! To be honest I always tried to send them the other direction! Didn't want them over hearing anything embarrassing!







Okay, so I just have to hop on and brag (no one else will do it for me-lol) 6 months today exactly







Yay! (lol, will hire my own cheerleader in a minute!). Good luck Brett and Robby! Enjoy butting out for the last time! 'K my turn to butt out (he he on a roll!), talk to you later


----------



## 20250

Congrats to you Amy!!!







Hope Robby and I can say that in about 6 months.


----------



## 18204

Yes, mine was shipped from over the big pond. WOW has it been 6 months already? Thats great Amy!Got to love that smiley Brett.


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

Here is ONE more cheer for you guys. It has been 19 months for me. ANd like I said before if I can do it you can too. I Loved my cigs and I gave them up.GOOD LUCK you guys!







Take careKat


----------



## 20250

Look at Kat Cheering for us. Nice Pom Poms







Hey Robby, Still no CDs. If you want to get started without me I understand. I think you ordered a couple days before me and then I messed up my order and tried to pay in pounds instead of dollars so mine may be a few more days. I still have 2 more cartons to filter through my lungs anyway.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Brett - don't you dare filter those cartons through your lungs if you can help it!!! LOL!!!Well, I guess you do know that Robby's CDs were sent ahead of yours just so he would have an advantage over you!!! Ready, set, GO!!!!







Cheering the both of you on...


----------



## 18204

Thanks for holding Bretts order Marilyn, you can go ahead and release it now that I know he has a carton and a half more than I do! LOLBrett, cigs make good birthday gifts for people you don't care about!I think I will start listening tomorrow morning so if you get yours tomorrow we will be on track. But not knowing what to expect and at what point an individual takes that last smoke it is hard to say at what point we will be able to join Kat and Amy in that private club of non-smokers. I just hope I can afford the dues.Kat, whats it like after 19 months? Is smoking a part of your history now or do you still have thoughts and cravings? I wonder that if this program works as well as Mikes other programs if it would not also help someone who may have recently quit get over any thoughts that they may still have. What do you think Marilyn? My Mother quit last summer and said that she still thinks about it from time to time, and I quit once for about 2 years when a friend of mine had a child and before I knew it after having one of his cigars I was back on cigs. Since Start Afresh un-learns you from being a smoker could it also benefit those that have quit? I mean I have heard stories where someone has quit and became so hard to live with that there spouse told them to start smoking again just to save the marriage.OK, I am rambling now,LaterRob


----------



## cookies4marilyn

HI Rob - Can't speak from my own experience as I am not a smoker, but Mike says he quit and has been around lots of smokers - in Britain they smoke like chimneys over there - says everyone smells of smoke - and he is still off the ciggies- my ex used to smoke, but he still has the occasional cigar or ciggy for celebrations, but then doesn't smoke regularly - so I guess it depends upon the person - if in your heart of hearts you want to be an ex-smoker, this program will put you on that path. But I am sure there are those that know they should quit for health reasons, but don't really want to - I used to be a speech pathologist, and we would go into the cancer wards, and these dudes would be puffing away through their stomas (hole in their trachia/throat where they breathe) after cancer!!! It was gross and freaky at the same time - not even cancer would make them quit! So different strokes... and then there is my dad, who got emphasema and quit cold turkey like Amy - so I suppose there is a different story for everyone.But you have a good support system - US!!!!YAY!!!OK, I will release Brett's program so he won't be left behind... he heh he... just kidding. I sent a note to Mike's secretary to check on your order, Brett - so should be OK.Rambling is OK, Robby - see how well I do it?


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

Rambling Robby, good nickname. Well after 19 months I still want one now and then. They still smell good to me. If they weren't bad for ya I wuold of never quit. They say you have to want to quit in order to quit, well I never really wanted to quit, said to lay me out with cig in one hand and tea and scissors in the other. BUT I thought I would try to quit and I did. If it weren't for my kids I don't think I would of made it. They were my cheer leaders and I knew if I lit up I would never have it in me to try to quit again and they wuold be so disapointed. I did gain wight and hate that.I still cannot beleive I of all people was able to quit.Now my H quit too and he doesn;t even crave them, thinks they stink. SO everyone is different. I would be more apt to smoke again but not him. You and Brett can do this. And we can give you ALL the encouragment needed.Best of luck with this. I won't lie it is hard. I wish I had Mikes tapes back then. Lucky you guys,okay I am rambling tooCYAKat


----------



## Screamer

I think once you get into being quit a lot of wanting to smoke is simply mindset. I am determined that I will not smoke again no matter, it's those "what if I just had one puff" thoughts that get into people's heads that do the damage. There is no such thing as one puff, one leads to another which leads to just one ciggie which leads to the next packet and so on until you are right back where you started







For me I still like the smell of smoke very occasionally but mostly it bugs me a bit now and I never thought I would dislike the smell! It's strange but I can smell the smoke of the person driving in front of me when I am in the car with the window's up, it must come in through the air vents! Make's me feel like I might throw up! As far as benefits go a lot of people have told me once you see the benefits of being a non smoker you'll never want to go back cause you will feel disgusted with yourself. For me there haven't really been any except a 10kg weight gain














which I am currently trying to run off! I still don't want to go back though, there are just too many scary things....I got through mostly by reading www.whyquit.com. Be warned though there is some pretty scary stuff on there! In particular the link at the top left called Brian's story is what keeps me off them, if I want one I go have a look and that sure stops any craving right in it's tracks. Mostly now though my cravings are fleeting thoughts that I may like one then I realise no I don't want one at all!Good luck again you guys, and Robby I'm sure it won't take you long before you're ready to put that last one out for good, be prepared for a little bit of a rollercoaster ride though (I am however not speaking from having had Mike benefits!)


----------



## 18204

I am not questioning how well the program will work for smokers like myself and Brett, my question is more for Kat amd Amy in that although they HAVE quit, could it help them to releive the thoughts and cravings they STILL have? I'm thinking this program MAY have benefits to more folks than just us current smokers! (larger market (more sales))LaterRambling Rob


----------



## Screamer

I did actually wonder the same thing a couple of months ago. Round the 3 month mark for that whole month I had a terrible time of it! It was almost as bad as the initial month and there were a few times where I nearly gave in and I wondered whether the cd's would have helped me get through that. Good point Rambling Rob


----------



## 20250

Robby, How many ciggies do you smoke per day? I'm still waiting for my CDs but did get an e mail comfirming shipment. You started the tapes? Care to comment? Rambling Robby


----------



## 18204

Hi Brett, Ya, I did the introductory last night (have paper, a pen and 45 minutes available) and I did the first session this morning (the sessions only run about 20 minutes). You know I can't comment, Marilyn will get mad at me! LOLI am about a pack a day, unless I am drinking.LaterRR


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

GOOD LUCK Robbie.Hey are you guys still RVing or do you do home for the summer? Just wondering. I think RVing and seeing the sights would be neat, and meeting new people at the camp sights would be nice, BUT I would get so home sick.I am ALWAYS ready to go home. Take careKat


----------



## 20250

Good job Robby on the sealed lips







.


----------



## 22194

Rob,Just a short note to give you all the support I can to stick to your plan of quitting.







As I said several posts ago, all it took for me is the experience of not being able to breathe, an admittance to the "death room" of the hospital and a huge nudge from God.By profession, I KNOW smoking is primarily a psychological habit which is harder to break that the physical which only takes 5 days to withdraw. You CAN do this!!! Like Screamer, the smell now is nauseating to me and I can honestly say I NEVER, EVER thought I could be a reformed smoker.Yes, like AA or NA, I believe we will always be smokers who choose NOT to do smoke today. You are choosing life, your family and your health over something that puts 4,ooo deadly chemicals in your body every time you "light up".When I quit, I promised myself I'd never get on a "band wagon" of non-smokers,and I won't..but, wow...when you are so close..if you only knew now what it took me to learn the hard way. I wouldn't wish that experience on anyone. One night alone in the hospital, connected to so many tubes and machines, I called my mom (Pennsylvania) and my son (Chicago) to say "good-bye". They didn't know what I was doing but I just wanted to make sure they knew how much I loved them...more than those poisonous sticks!!Guess I can ramble as well as my friend Marilyn..sorry if that's what it was. I just pray you will be successful in your journey because I know you will be amazed!!Best wishes.Godspeed







(a.k.a. goofygut)


----------



## 20250

OK Ramblin Robby, Got the tapes today.


----------



## Screamer

Good luck guys!!!! Lol, I never thought I'd be a reformed smoker either but it would seem I kinda turned into one somewhere along the line







Poor hubby has to put up with the majority of my rants and raves and lectures on the benefits of quitting and the awfulness of continuing to smoke (he he, rubs hands together evilly). Keep us posted


----------



## Lauralee

Marilyn - I went to the website that was linked on the first page of this thread and all the prices were in pounds. I am thinking that the emotional recovery program might be helpful for me. Can we get that in the states yet? And what is the price?Thank you!!!!


----------



## Lauralee

I just went back to the website and I saw how to change the prices from dollars to pounds, so I figured it out. Thanks anyway!


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Glad you got it figured out, Lauralee! Initially the orders for the new titles will come from the UK, but eventually, they will come from the US.Feel free to ask away if you have any other questions!All the best to you.


----------



## 20250

Robby, Are you a non smoker yet?


----------



## eric

FYIDoctors test anti-smoking vaccine http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20060727/ap_on_...HBhBHNlYwM5NjQ-


----------



## 23392

Marilyn, a curious question [not really relevant yet]--I thought there was an answer somewhere but looked thru this file, didn't find it...If/when one has finished up the IBS protocol, how many days should one wait before starting a *different* protocol?Does it make a difference, Mike's or other?I was thinking of using some hypnosis for a totally different thing...related more to work and blocks with particular things...should I not do any sessions with anyone while doing the IBS programme?And if when I finish MIke's IBS tapes, if I want to do something else that involves hypnosis, how long should I wait? Is that different if it's a few sessions versus something like a series?Thanks!!!


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Here is Mike's reply to your questions:>>>If/when one has finished up the IBS protocol, how many days should one wait before starting a *different* protocol? <<<<< Difficult to say, if the IBS protocol has helped then it is best to give it a little time to 'bed in'. However there is no hard and fast rule. If the IBS program didn't help then, I see no reason that you could not move on immediatly. I would suggest thet you tell the other therapist you have recently used the program. >>>>I was thinking of using some hypnosis for a totally different thing...related more to work and blocks with particular things...should I not do any sessions with anyone while doing the IBS programme? <<<< It depends on the urgency of the other issue. Again mention to the therapist that you are listening to the program, and see if they can work with it. Sometimes there is a little conflict as therapists work in different ways in delivery tone etc, for example if the other issue is one where a more determined delivey is needed then that will be alien to the gentle approach of the IBS program. >>>And if when I finish MIke's IBS tapes, if I want to do something else that involves hypnosis, how long should I wait? <<<< I think answer 1 above applies to this question also. >>>Is that different if it's a few sessions versus something like a series?<<<Ask your in-person therapist as they know your situation and what they need to do in terms of their own protocol and can determine this best. Best RegardsMike--Hope this helps - any further concerns or questions should be directed to your personal therapist. Take care.


----------



## 23392

thanks Marilyn and Mike!the IBS protocol appears to be helping, so presuming it still is at the end of the time, how long should i give it to 'bed in' as you say?This other stuff is not pressing. It's only tempting, since we have good access right now [and might not if hubby's job shifts].


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Can only speak to restarting the IBS protocol, or Mike's other programs as his protocols are based on his original OPSIM method, so you should confer with your therapist for specifics on that. In general however, the booklet notes a suggested time frame, however Mike has shortened that to 4 - 6 weeks for those really seeing improvement and anxious to continue on for another round of the IBS Program - may or may not apply for your individual situation.Any other inquiries should be made to your private therapist; these are just suggested guidelines for listeners of Mike's recorded work. We cannot make suggestions for other therapists's protocols nor even for what Mike would suggest with patients he sees in his practice. Again, these are only general suggestions regarding his recorded work and are not hard and fast guidelines.All the best to you.


----------



## 17460

Just wondering how you all who have tried the Stop Smoking tapes have done with them? I'm thinking about getting them for my son-in-law for Christmas as he wants to stop but hasn't had any luck with the patch...since the IBS tapes are so great, I figure these are, too, but wanted feedback!Thanks!Robin


----------



## 20250

Hi Robin! I have them but still have not listened. Guess I'm not ready to kick the habit


----------

